# Canned tuna



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

When I'm making food with tuna (canned) I'll give Sylvie a small amount which she loves. I suddenly stopped to wonder though today - is tuna ok for hedgies? I know pregnant women are advised against eating tuna due to the high mercury levels. Has anyone had thoughts on this?


----------



## hedgieball (Sep 4, 2008)

There's already one or two forum topics with this question, try searching for "Tuna". The first result I found on the topic is pasted below:

"They can have salmon or tuna, also--but it has to be fresh. Canned foods like that have too much salt, so you need to buy the actual fresh fish at the supermarket." --Zalea


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgieball said:


> There's already one or two forum topics with this question, try searching for "Tuna". The first result I found on the topic is pasted below:
> 
> "They can have salmon or tuna, also--but it has to be fresh. Canned foods like that have too much salt, so you need to buy the actual fresh fish at the supermarket." --Zalea


That's the thread I found earlier. It's the only one I found that references canned tuna but it's referring to the salt, not the mercury. I'm wondering specifically if anyone has considered the mercury levels when feeding tuna (fresh or canned).


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I was told that canned tuna was ok ONLY if it was the tuna packed in spring water, not the oil. (I know there are different opinions on this). I'm not a big tuna fan, so I've never tried it. Don't like the smell.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Mercury levels differ depending on the type of tune. Albacore has more mercury than canned light, or chunk light. Tuna steak, what you would buy as fresh, actually has the same level of mercury and methylmercury as canned white fin albacore tuna. So if you are worried about mercury I'd stick with a canned chunk light tuna that has been packed in fresh water.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the answer! (although now I'm craving tuna steak for myself)


----------

